# When did they start these colors of romex?



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it flat or round?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cerro wire?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Usually there is some variation over the color of yellow that they use, from dark yellow to neon. It's all in the plastic that they buy.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Usually there is some variation over the color of yellow that they use, from dark yellow to neon. It's all in the plastic that they buy.


This **** is like neon yellow im used to a dull yellow. It don't matter its just fugly good thing its in the wall.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is marketing of their easier to pull Romex. Why is De Walt yellow, Milwaukee red, just marketing.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

drsparky said:


> It is marketing of their easier to pull Romex. Why is De Walt yellow, Milwaukee red, just marketing.


Wrong it's for inspectors to easily spot what type of wire your using.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yellow is # 12, ugly neon yellow is for Southwire's SIMpull.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no standard for NM sheath to be _any _color, nor is there a requirement for 12 to be yellow (regardless of shade) and 10 to be orange.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pawirenut said:


> Just bought some 12-3 its friggin neon yellow this is the first i've ever seen it this color. It's southwire simpull romex. I've bought 12-3 plenty of times it was yellow not neon yellow this looks odd.


I've not seen it but if the SIMPUL is the same tecnology as the single conductor, it is pretty slick stuff.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Post a pic of this neon yellow romex.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Post a pic of this neon yellow romex.


 Who do you think you are bossing people around like that?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know, a few years back. Orange for #10, yellow for #12 and white for #14. I like it okay.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

waco said:


> I don't know, a few years back. Orange for #10, yellow for #12 and white for #14. I like it okay.


Southwire started the coloring in 2001. It took a couple years for the others to jump on board.

But the OP is asking about _neon_ yellow that just showed up.


----------



## abo (Jan 29, 2010)

Apparently they're pushing to colour code everything, even blue for 14-2 in bedrooms with arc-faults, just so inspectors can easily check it out.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

abo said:


> Apparently they're pushing to colour code everything, even blue for 14-2 in bedrooms with arc-faults, just so inspectors can easily check it out.


They only do the blue romex in Canada, eh!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

peter d said:


> Who do you think you are bossing people around like that?


 post me a picture...... Now peter!!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> They only do the blue romex in Canada, eh!


Post a picture of that, right now.
:gunsmilie:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Post a picture of that, right now.
> :gunsmilie:


 I second that. NOW PETER.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

never mind peter. I found one.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Peter D said:


> They only do the blue romex in Canada, eh!


Its not code. Big orange sells it though


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> never mind peter. I found one.


 Are you Peter? That doesn't even look like romex.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Are you Peter? That doesn't even look like romex.



It's not Romex. It's "loomex" and they only make it in Canada, eh!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's not Romex. It's "loomex" and they only make it in Canada, eh!


You should verify that info with a Canadian expert like Honda :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's not Romex. It's "loomex" and they only make it in Canada, eh!


 What is the purpose of it being blue?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You should verify that info with a Canadian expert like Honda :whistling2:



He's not an electrician. He's just a troll.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's not Romex. It's "loomex" and they only make it in Canada, eh!


It's romex and it's sold at home cheap so you should have all kinds of experience with it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What is the purpose of it being blue?


So they don't confuse it with yellow :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> So they don't confuse it with yellow :laughing:


 Go scotchkote something.:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What is the purpose of it being blue?


arc-fault circuit identification.

Yeah, don't ask me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Honda Racer (Feb 15, 2010)

The blue is 14/2 and the yellow would be 12/2. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Honda Racer said:


> The blue is 14/2 and the yellow would be 12/2. :thumbup:


You guys don't use white anymore?


----------



## Honda Racer (Feb 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> You guys don't use white anymore?


It depends on who manufacters it, its either white or blue. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> It's romex and it's sold at home cheap so you should have all kinds of experience with it.



I'm not Canadian though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Honda Racer said:


> The blue is 14/2 and the yellow would be 12/2. :thumbup:





Honda Racer said:


> It depends on who manufacters it, its either white or blue. :thumbup:


Did you learn that from your "Wiring 1-2-3" book? :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'm not Canadian though.


You don't go across the border on your scavenger hunts?
:thumbup:


----------



## Honda Racer (Feb 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Did you learn that from your "Wiring 1-2-3" book? :thumbup:


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Honda Racer said:


> :sleep1:


:thumbup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> You guys don't use white anymore?


99% is still white. The only time I see blue is when a HO is buying it at homey depot.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

randas said:


> 99% is still white. The only time I see blue is when a HO is buying it at homey depot.


Just saw on the news Wal-Mart is opening (40) super centers in canada... lots of work coming your way


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats not romex (crapex) its combo low voltage cat5 and RG6.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Thats low voltage cat5 and RG6.:whistling2:


Are you drunk too? :001_huh:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

We run that stuff all the time!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Are you drunk too? :001_huh:


I know for a fact that wasn't directed at me. It aint Friday yet.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

abo said:


> Apparently they're pushing to colour code everything, even blue for 14-2 in bedrooms with arc-faults, just so inspectors can easily check it out.


No.

I've had this argument with guys numerous times who swear up and down that inspectors are pushing for it and some saying its code. Its just a marketing ploy. Nothing more.


There is absolutely no requirement in the CEC and if it is required anywhere in Canada its a provincial amendment. The following applies to Ontario specifically.





> *Bulletin 4-5-10 *
> 
> (5) Colo*u*r of non-mettalic sheathed cable outer jackets
> 
> ...


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Are you drunk too? :001_huh:


 No not yet!:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I know for a fact that wasn't directed at me. It aint Friday yet.


No, but I can't help but wonder if that's the case for nothing else explains some of these responses. :blink:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Look at that pic. its not friggin crapex!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> White is intended for general purpose circuits, blue is intended for AFCI circuits, yellow for 20 amp kitchen circuits, and red for 240 volt circuits. Inspectors will check the wire size (gauge) rather than the cable jacket colour to ensure the correct wire has been used for the connected load


Wow, that's pretty annoying. That sure is a marketing ploy alright.
I think the white, yellow, orange thing is good enough.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Look at that pic. its not friggin crapex!


Have you read a single word of this thread? 

It's the Canadian version or Romex.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Look at that pic. its not friggin crapex!


Like this one Peter?

Dude, you live in chi-town. You've never even seen nm cable.
:thumbup:


And yes, it is romex, that's what it looks like. Unless you're joking, in which case, disregard this post.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes I did, and I'm telling you thats not friggin romexxxxxxx!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Yes I did, and I'm telling you thats not friggin romexxxxxxx!


Wow, nothing escapes your notice.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Yes I did, and I'm telling you thats not friggin romexxxxxxx!


Just out of curiosity, why would you say that?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Look its just white!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134, I see you love to use that exclamation point still. Are you that excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

:laughing:YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

1234


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> What's this?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not Crapex.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> What's this?



Why, that looks like Canadian 12/2 NMD90 of course!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i gotta eat my dessert now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Why, that looks like Canadian 12/2 NMD90 of course!


 
How would you know, Peter? Have you even seen wire larger than AWG20? :laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> How would you know, Peter? Have you even seen wire larger than AWG20? :laughing:


 Nope,:no: he has not!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> How would you know, Peter? Have you even seen wire larger than AWG20? :laughing:


And you've never seen a donut or a steak that you couldn't eat. :whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Did someone say STEAK!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Did someone say STEAK!:thumbsup:


And the Cubs suck.:laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Your telling me?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> And you've never seen a donut or a steak that you couldn't eat. :whistling2:


Plenty. I don't eat steaks.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

This was awesome though.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

But then again...
psycho?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Plenty. I don't eat steaks.


You're fat, from Iowa and you don't eat steak? :001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You're fat, from Iowa and you don't eat steak? :001_huh:


Yep. Yep. Nope.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yep. Yep. Nope.


So how did you get so fat?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So how did you get so fat?


I'm a liar and expert manipulator.

Since I've told everyone here I work as an electrical contractor for a living, according to the Law of LGLS, I really don't work. So by sheer logic, that means I sit around all day posting lies on internet forums in order to expertly manipulate you people.

Here's a recent photo of me.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm a liar and expert manipulator.
> 
> Since I've told everyone here I work as an electrical contractor for a living, according to the Law of LGLS, I really don't work. So by sheer logic, that means I sit around all day posting lies on internet forums in order to expertly manipulate you people.
> 
> Here's a recent photo of me.


Wow 

You lost weight :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> Wow
> 
> You lost weight :laughing:


 
Yea. I got me one of those Motivational Posters.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> Wow
> 
> You lost weight :laughing:


I thought you were bald.:001_huh:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Just saw on the news Wal-Mart is opening (40) super centers in canada... lots of work coming your way


They can keep it. I worked on one before.. what a nightmare.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randas said:


> They can keep it. I worked on one before.. what a nightmare.


I've had the displeasure of working on two. That's 3 too many.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I thought you were bald.:001_huh:


 
He was , but thanks to http://www.haircluboffer.com/index.php

He has taken care of that, after all, he has to keep up his appearance.


----------

